# Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!



## Oliver1978 (1. März 2015)

Hallo liebe Boot-Erfahrenen-Forenmitglieder und Angelfreunde,

 ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf meines ersten Angelbootes und bin völlig bei der Entscheidung für welches Modell überfordert - bitte ganz dringend um Hilfe!

 Das habe ich mit dem Boot vor:

 - zu 75% rudere ich mit dem Boot alleine, sollte aber locker für zwei Angler auch mit etwas Gepäck noch groß genug und halbwegs komfortabel sein. Alleine soll es möglichst gut noch zu slippen sein.

 - Ab und zu würde ich das Boot mit einem Elektromotor benutzen - zu Beginn jedoch noch nicht

 - Das Boot sollte trotz guter Rudereigenschaft dennoch möglichst kippstabil sein, eine Person sollte auch aus dem Stand sicher einige Würfe mit der Spinnrute machen können

 - Das Boot sollte möglichst robust, langlebig und hochwertig sein - und im Falle eines Crashs auch für einen Laien reparierbar sein

 - Die Gewässer: 75% ruhiger Stausee mit 100 Hektar - 25% langsame Fließgewässer wie der Neckar oder die Donau bei halbwegs gutem Wetter

 - Angelmethode: Es soll sich gut zum Schleppfischen - aber auch für ganz entspanntes paddeln und Vertikalfischen eignen

 - Sicherheit: Das Boot soll auf alle Fälle unsinkbar sein


 Meine bisherige Wahl: Terhin 385 oder Pioner 12

 Gibt es von Eurer Seite einen Favoriten von den beiden Modellen - oder sogar eine ganz andere Empfehlung?

 Die beiden Modelle sind mit 100kg für eine Person doch etwas schwer zu slippen. Gibt es eine Alternative mit ähnlichen Eigenschaften und geringerem Gewicht? Der Preis ist im ersten Schritt nicht so entscheidend.

 Ganz lieben Dank Euch!!! Ich freue mich auf Eure wertvollen Hinweise und Empfehlungen!

Oliver


----------



## raxrue (1. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

nimm den  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Paketangebot-Spiegelheck-Kanu-Alternative-Ruderboot-mit-Heckbox-und-3-Sitzen-GFK-/271787546955?pt=DE_Sport_Wassersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3f47ccd94b


der wäre auch nicht Übel

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Heckspiegel-Motor-elektro-Canadier-grun-Holzsullrand-Batterie-Halterung-2015-NEU-/271784157096?pt=DE_Sport_Wassersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3f47991fa8

dazu 
würde ich noch dies

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Paar-Ruderdollen-Edelstahl-fuer-Ruderboot-Angelboot-mit-Einlasshalterung-/121571345611

und das auch noch

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Holzruder-Ho...sport_Rudern_Paddeln&var=&hash=item19d44a40c3


ein bisschen Epoxy und gfk zum einsetzen der Ruderdollen und du solltest die Sache im Griff haben


----------



## Oliver1978 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

Hallo!

 Super, das ging ja flott - ein Kanadier, wäre natürlich eine Alternative. Ist halt zum Vertikalangeln und einfach so auf der Stelle driften nicht so komfortabel - und - wie ist es da mit dem Aufstehen??

 Ich schaue mir die Boote ganz genau an - aber dennoch - gibt es auch Ruderboot-Empfehlungen?

 DANKE!!


----------



## raxrue (1. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*



Oliver1978 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Super, das ging ja flott - ein Kanadier, wäre natürlich eine Alternative. Ist halt zum Vertikalangeln und einfach so auf der Stelle driften nicht so komfortabel - und - wie ist es da mit dem Aufstehen??
> 
> ...




sieht zwar verratzt aus..aber OK??

http://www.ebay.de/itm/angelboot-ruderboot-/261790539299?pt=DE_Sport_Wassersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item3cf3ee9e23


hier weiss ich das Gewicht nicht

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Boot-Angelbo...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item234c03987f

also der Obere schleifen ,ausspachteln und in die Lackiererei zum Spritzen könnte passen..
etwas Ähnliches hab ich auch schon gehabt...jetzt hab ich ein Askeladen Boot welches rauwassertauglich ist...mit Motor ..Segeln und Rudern


----------



## Oliver1978 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

Hallo nochmals,

 das ist ja super nett von Euch - aber ich möchte mir ein neues Boot kaufen. Es wäre mir viel wichtiger zu wissen, welches Boot von den genannten ihr mir guten Gewissens empfehlen könnt??

 DANKE!


----------



## raxrue (1. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Paketangebot...ern_Paddeln&clk_rvr_id=789137252056&hash=item

der wäre meine wahl..da kann mann sich auch mal hinstellen ohne das es kritisch wird


----------



## Schwingspitze (1. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

Ich würde dir ein Limberg Boot empfehlen  #h#h
Wie viel darf es denn kosten ???


----------



## madpraesi (1. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

Hallo Oliver  #h
Ich habe selber das Terhi 385 (älteres Modell) aber mit 100kg kommste da nicht hin |rolleyes
Und direkt kippstabil ist es auch nicht (man schaukelt doch ganz kräftig :c)(Im stehen)
Zu zweit ist es angenehm aber alleine ;+  (Beim slippen natürlich)
Du hast hier schon gute Empfehlungen bekommen #6 und eins kann ich dir sagen mach kein schnellkauf und schau wenn Du kannst,alles gut an.
Grüße Christian


----------



## nichtsfaenger (1. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

Hey Oliver
Ich selber habe ein Terhi 440. Das ist 1,75m breit. Wiegt leer 150kg. Beladen mit Sitzen, E-Motor, 2 mal 30kg Batterien und Angelklamotten wiegt es bestimmt 250-300kg. Ich bekomme es ohne Probleme alleine geslippt. Vorraus gesetzt,du hast einen guten Anhänger nur mit Rollen. Das Terhi lässt sich wunderbar alleine rudern. Zu zweit kann man trotzdem noch gemütlich rudern. Ich bereue den Kauf nicht. Wurde schon von vielen beneidet deswegen.
Wie schon gesagt wurde. Kaufe nicht zu schnell und mach dich schlau über alle Boote.
Schau vielleicht auch mal nach guten Alu-Booten.
Gruß Mike


----------



## Stoney0066 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

Als ich noch nach einem Ruderboot geschaut habe hatte ich das hier ganz oben auf meiner Liste (bins aber nie probegefahren):

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruderboot-Mo...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item5631ca95d5

Super Länge und Breite, durch die Breite und den flachen Boden garantiert super Kippstabil!

Von den K-Maxxis wäre zum Rudern das hier meine erste Wahl gewesen (war mir aber zu klein):

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ungarisches-Katamaran-Fischer-Angelboot-/141586705717?hash=item20f739ad35

Top Stabile und sehr kippstabile Boote! Bin davon schon 3 verschiedene gefahren, allerdings alle 1-3 Nummern größer!

Das hier gibts auch in 4,20 m, ob das bei 1,70 m Breite allerdings noch gut ruderbar ist weiß ich nicht...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ungarisches-...91?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item20f7399fd3

Da ich auf ein anderes Gewässer umgestiegen bin hab ich jetzt statt nem Ruderboot ein Smartliner 150 Aluboot , allerdings fahre ich nur mit Motor. Die gibts auch in kleiner und sind bestimmt auch ruderbar, hab ich aber nie getestet...


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

Leider geht aus deinem Avatar nicht dein Wohnort hervor, wenn dieser eher südlich liegt, dann sind die im Allgäu ansäßigen Porsche Bootsbauer auch eine Option.
Die machen bezahlbare und gute Kähne.

http://porsche-boote.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogsection&id=4&Itemid=26

Jürgen


----------



## Daniel SN (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

Würde nicht sogar eine Anka reichen?

 Da kannst dir einen Drehstuhl einbauen
 das Echolot perfekt montieren
 leicht slippen
 mit mehreren Personen raus fahren
 e-Motor und kleiner Benziner überhaupt kein Problem
 sehr preisgünstig...


----------



## volkerm (4. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

K-maxxi kann passen. Ich baue demnächst einen Carbon- Kevlar- Katamaran. Der wird so leicht, dass man ihn einfach auf das Autodach bekommt. Und so stabil, dass er auch einen Motor verträgt. Nur wirklich billig nicht. Aber irgendwas ist immer.


----------



## MegaBarsch (6. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*

Ich habe ein Terhi 385 und kann es dir für deine Zwecke bedenkenlos empfehlen. 
Ich finde es auch ausreichend kippstabil, wenn man im Stehen wirft. Ich stelle mich dafür sogar manchmal auf die Rückbank.

Es reicht auch für 2 Leute und ist recht spurtreu. Wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, kann man im Bug ein prima Mittagsschläfchen machen (Füße auf die Mittelbank oder Sitz).

Ich habe mir 2 Drehsitze montiert; neben dem Komfortfaktor  sitzt man zudem etwas höher.


----------



## Oliver1978 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Boots-Anfänger benötigt dringend Hilfe!!*



MegaBarsch schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Terhi 385 und kann es dir für deine Zwecke bedenkenlos empfehlen.
> Ich finde es auch ausreichend kippstabil, wenn man im Stehen wirft. Ich stelle mich dafür sogar manchmal auf die Rückbank.
> 
> Es reicht auch für 2 Leute und ist recht spurtreu. Wenn man alleine unterwegs ist, kann man im Bug ein prima Mittagsschläfchen machen (Füße auf die Mittelbank oder Sitz).
> ...



Hallo Christian,

Besten Dank für Deine super Enpfehlung und das Bild - ist schon top das Boot. Wie siehst Du das Terhi 400?? Wäre das auch noch gut ruderbar bei etwas mehr Platz und Kippstabilität - und nicht zu groß und träge für eine Person??

Nochmals Dankeschön!!!
Oliver


----------

